# 1.7



## MrsBoyle (Jul 22, 2010)

Dylan has just came out of school on 1.7 but he was running around like normal had to chase him to get him to stop so i could give him his dextros then wen he did stop still he started to shake and his legs were wobbling.
Was horrible. Just need him to start telling the teacher's when he is low.
Im so not looking forward to sept when he goes to school full time


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, that is low! I know it's probably very different for children, but I've had quite a few low hypos where I didn't feel the hypo until I checked and saw it WAS a hypo! It seems there is no 'standard' we can rely on  Are his levels generally very good? Hope he can understand the importance of telling teacher when he feels funny.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 22, 2010)

They were nearly perfect but not any more he has had 3 hypos now this week.


he Just doesnt want to stay settled for long.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 22, 2010)

That must have been awful- I am glad he was ok afterwards, thats a scary low 

Does he have hypo awareness? Is he too young to understand it?

It must be very stressfull- I wish I had some advice but Im not a mum or someone who knows what they are on about 

But you have my thoughts x


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 22, 2010)

No he doesnt seem to understand when he gets low
some days he will complain he is hungry or has a tummy ache when he is low but today and other days he just wants to carry on playing with his friends


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi

Sorry to hear about the low.  It sure is a nightmare when showing on symptoms.    

Can I just make one quick suggestion.   For levels that low you need to get the sugar in as quickly as possible, as you know.   Dextrose or glucose tablets or even glucotabs don't tend to work quick enough especially that low.  They do work quicker if you have a drink of water as well but sometimes it still isn't quick enough.   

Coke or lucozade is best when at that low a level.    I imagine the dextrose worked just fine today and after 15 mins he was back up but I just wanted to make sure you were aware that one day that might not happen.   They don't actually work for us at all anymore, neither does glucogel so we only use coke or lucozade.

I hope he was ok after that.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 23, 2010)

I was always told to use them. 
As he doesnt like lucozade


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 23, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> I was always told to use them.
> As he doesnt like lucozade



Hiya

No that is fine, I'm not say to go against what you were told but that just to be aware that for many many children, they stop working well enough and to have some back up.   How about coke?   What I did was get my daughter used to diet coke (I know it goes against the grain but I knew it would save her life and it has on many occasions) then you can use the small party sized cans with a straw in.   They work wonders at night as well as the child doesn't even have to wake up, you just pop the straw in.

Lucozade is an acquired taste I agree, Jessica only really took to it when she was about 6 or 7.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 23, 2010)

How much coke would you give. 
be easyer to just have a drink than munch on 3 sweets.


----------



## gewatts (Jul 23, 2010)

We use the mini cans in the night too, though they are gassy and she ends up burping half asleep!! It's quite funny!! We when follow it up with a digestive dipped in milk so it's easier to eat. The cans are 150mml. We use coke but also sprite, vimto and canada dry.


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2010)

My two won't drink fizzy drinks (something I was quite pleased about until we HAD to get sugar into them!!), so we either use glucose tablets and a drink of water, or half a carton of pure juice.  Orange juice seems to work well for F.

Interesting about dipping the digestives in milk.  In the night I often have to give J digestives, and he does have trouble eating them.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 23, 2010)

One of they cans are enough to come out of hypo.........

If its as low as 1.7, retest every five minutes and suplly further quick acting sugar (coke, sprite) if still below target.........

My thoughts are with you too......it must be hard to explain to a young kiddy..........


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 23, 2010)

gewatts said:


> We use the mini cans in the night too, though they are gassy and she ends up burping half asleep!! It's quite funny!! We when follow it up with a digestive dipped in milk so it's easier to eat. The cans are 150mml. We use coke but also sprite, vimto and canada dry.



Hiya

Yep I agree.   15 carbs are about right for a hypo and that is exactly what one of those small cans are (the 150 ml cans).   

For a change you could use those mini weetabix in milk, they mush up quickly in the milk.  Jessica used to eat a bowl of them asleep propped up at about 11 pm, sad but quite sweet really.


----------



## marynf (Jul 23, 2010)

We use frubes - those yogurts in a tube - at night if necessary.  Each one is 6g carb and Sarah eats them in her sleep, squishing them as she swallows.  We like them because they are a mix of fast and slow release carb.  If when we go to bed she is between 6.0 and 8.0 we give her one, if she is between 4.0 and 6.0 we give her two, and she then always wakes up between 4.0 and 6.0.  Below 4.0 we would give her half a beaker of strong full sugar ribena first, followed by a single frube.  If we give her too much for a hypo (quick release and then slow release, as initially advised by the hospital) her levels go shooting up dramatically, she feels rotten and yoyos up and down for a day.  Each child is different though and one rule does not fit all.    She is still in honeymoon (diagnosed in October 09) though so has still got a bit of pancreatic activity going on at night we think.


----------



## Monica (Jul 24, 2010)

C doesn't like Lucozade either. And she does't respond very well with glucotabs when she's that low. We also use the mini cans of coke.

 Although C said that now she doesn't really like the sweet taste of full fat coke anymore . Luckily she can tell the difference between full coke and diet coke, as I have bought her the wrong kind by mistake once and after one sip she immediatly queried it.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 24, 2010)

I can related to it, Carly recently had 6 hypos in a day! I couldn't tell the difference in her apart from the times when she come to me sort of shivering. At her age I rely on blood monitor.  I give her small carton of orange juice she enjoys them and then biscuits, quavers or kitkat she can choose, at night time she prefer to drink milk as she don't really like eating in the nights when she is sleepy. 
Im dreading when she starts to go Nursery! let alone full time at school :-S


----------



## Gemma444 (Jul 26, 2010)

we had lots of hypos too when we had the warm weather, i was pumping jack full of sugar all the time. if dylan will try and drink pure orange it may work quicker than dextrose tablets. x


----------

